# Kennel up software



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Anybody use this, for a 1 litter or less per year kennel, would it be worth having, if for nothing else than to print nice pedigree's for the pups?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

It depends on how heavily you get into record keeping. I helped them with the breeding module and sent them all the forms I used for tracking my bitches during gestation and the puppies after whelping. So there's some neat stuff in there.

I think it's a great program because you can manage all your entries (even if you're only running a dog or two), manage all the clubs, closing dates, etc.

I just started using it -- I'd had the software for a year, but I get stuck in the "status quo" and hate to completely change midstream. It was a pain to input a lot of the stuff that I already had set up elsewhere. But, overal, I really like it. I just generated 60 entries the other day at the touch of a button. I had to setup each dog and add the clubs to my database, but it was really easy. Then you just select who's running what and generate the entries. It was great.

You can also track vaccine due dates, etc.

I think you might find you'd use it for more than just breeding. But you can do invoicing, etc. with it. And that may be very helpful, either way.

-Kristie


----------

